# SBS 2003 backup scenario



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

So I got a new client kinda dumped in my lap and I want to field suggestions about the best way to proceed. First off they are not getting an additional server at the current time so keep that in mind. They are a civil engineering firm and they have about 700 GB's of data plus exchange mailboxes for approximately 12 users. 

There current setup is less than ideal but it could be worse. The previous company setup their server and did not set up a RAID of any kind. Is it possible to add a hardware RAID controller to create a RAID mirror without having to start from scratch? They are using an Intel server board but I don't think you can create a RAID mirror after the fact with the Intel controllers.

Now onto their backups. The previous company is using custom written batch files with NT backup. I'm not much of a script guy so they are mostly unintelligible to me. I do know they are doing a full backup each Friday with differentials done to an internal Sony 200GB tape drive, however I have no idea if the exchange store or system state is being backed up. Going back on Monday to do a restore to an empty drive just to see what is there. Had to replace the SCSI card because the throughput on the tape drive was horrendous, the new card seems to have fixed it.

They are on a gigabit network but not all the clients have gigabit network cards, that will be fixed shortly. I would like to get them some real backup software. I've used Backup Exec in the past so I know who to configure it and what not. I'm considering getting them a gigabit NAS in a RAID 5 and moving all their data to that. Will Backup Exec backup a NAS? I'm also considering Acronis as the backup software but I only have experience with their consumer line of products. I know it is quite a bit cheaper. 

Am I going to have any issues with either software doing a restore if the full backup is on an external drive and the differential is on tape?

Anything else I'm not considering?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I have since discovered that backup exec is way too expensive. I'm also considering ditching the tapes all together and getting one NAS in RAID 5 for their data and another NAS in RAID 1 for their backups using Acronis.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Use a CDP device, you will never sue tape again. Be sure to vault all of their businbess critical data offsite. Try a Sonicwall CDP or something similar. I would not reccomend Barracuda.


----------

